# India PCC from India, Address On Passport Not Current



## Alhad (Aug 4, 2015)

Hi all,

I'll be going for PCC for self and spouse next week and had a few questions. Do they print your address on the PCC itself? I currently live in Pune and my passport address is that of Nagpur. We can produce address proofs of Nagpur address no problem as my parents still live there. But should I be giving them my Pune address proof? Will that create a problem? Otherwise I am better off providing them just my Nagpur address and get done.
And if they print Nagpur address on the PCC, will that create a problem later when I submit it to DIBP? Since my current address is in Pune and I am using that for correspondence.

Please let me know.

Cheers,
A


----------



## iyertalks (Nov 4, 2014)

They don't print anything on the PCC. It is a joke. So don't worry. I had the same issue. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iyertalks (Nov 4, 2014)

Non issue. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alhad (Aug 4, 2015)

iyertalks said:


> They don't print anything on the PCC. It is a joke. So don't worry. I had the same issue.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, iyertalks.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

they wont print anything on PCC, u just need to provide docs(as mentioned in list) for your current residence


----------



## hope_faith_belief (Nov 2, 2015)

Alhad said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'll be going for PCC for self and spouse next week and had a few questions. Do they print your address on the PCC itself? I currently live in Pune and my passport address is that of Nagpur. We can produce address proofs of Nagpur address no problem as my parents still live there. But should I be giving them my Pune address proof? Will that create a problem? Otherwise I am better off providing them just my Nagpur address and get done.
> And if they print Nagpur address on the PCC, will that create a problem later when I submit it to DIBP? Since my current address is in Pune and I am using that for correspondence.
> ...


Firstly you can apply for PCC from Pune only as you are staying here in Pune.

There is a condition - if you are staying at your current address for 1 year or more, then PCC can not be granted from your native place (that is the place your passport is issued)

Secondly, if you have a different address in your passport and your current residing address is different, PCC will not be granted on the same day, Police Verfication will happen for the same and once that is done, you will be granted your PCC.

All the best


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

hope_faith_belief has explained it all accurately.

Don't commit the blunder of mentioning old address as your current address. You could land in trouble. 

If you apply with old address:
If your passport was applied recently (like in the last 3-4 years) and the system already has your police verification details that were done at the time of passport issue, then PV may not happen again. 
Problem will be if they dont have your PV in the system, and have to conduct it now. 

If you apply with current address:
They will conduct your PV regardless, as you are residing at new address for over a year.


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

hope_faith_belief has explained it all accurately.

Don't commit the blunder of mentioning old address as your current address. You could land in trouble. 

If you apply with old address:
If your passport was applied recently (like in the last 3-4 years) and the system already has your police verification details that were done at the time of passport issue, then PV may not happen again. 
Problem will be if they dont have your PV in the system, and have to conduct it now. 

If you apply with current address:
They will conduct your PV regardless, as you are residing at new address for over a year.


----------



## Moh1244 (Jun 19, 2014)

Alhad said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'll be going for PCC for self and spouse next week and had a few questions. Do they print your address on the PCC itself? I currently live in Pune and my passport address is that of Nagpur. We can produce address proofs of Nagpur address no problem as my parents still live there. But should I be giving them my Pune address proof? Will that create a problem? Otherwise I am better off providing them just my Nagpur address and get done.
> And if they print Nagpur address on the PCC, will that create a problem later when I submit it to DIBP? Since my current address is in Pune and I am using that for correspondence.
> ...


Hello,
I need some guidance from you, as I am also planning for PCC from Pune, since my address on passport is from Mumbai, so I guess there will be PV again for my pune permanent address. Can you please help me with below queries
1) How do I apply for PCC online. I have downloaded that e-form from PSK website, after filling form where do I need to submit my application and pay the fees
2) In the form, there is a drop down labelled as "Country for which PCC is required", I believe this is for the country to which I want to move,my opinion, as India is not mentioned in the drop down value.
3) Will be glad, if you can share the timeline and also documents to be provided.
4) Also, PCC is required for my wife as well, please let me know apart from Electricity bill, Marriage certificate and Joint Bank account copy, is there any thing else required.

Glad if you can drop me a mail at [email protected]
Regards
Mohinder


----------



## sagsun (Dec 22, 2015)

Moh1244 said:


> Hello,
> I need some guidance from you, as I am also planning for PCC from Pune, since my address on passport is from Mumbai, so I guess there will be PV again for my pune permanent address. Can you please help me with below queries
> 1) How do I apply for PCC online. I have downloaded that e-form from PSK website, after filling form where do I need to submit my application and pay the fees
> 2) In the form, there is a drop down labelled as "Country for which PCC is required", I believe this is for the country to which I want to move,my opinion, as India is not mentioned in the drop down value.
> ...


1. go to passport gov india website --> fill the application form there itself and submit it.t
2. Pay the fees and schedule an appointment at your nearest passport seva Kendra .
3. mention your current address if you are staying there from one year and can produce a proof . ( mobile bill, landline bill , bank statements for 1 year , gas connection etc.). take a printout of application receipt .
4.on the day of appointment go there and show them the docs ... application receipt ...original passport ...Xerox of passport ...current address proof original copy ...and if possible show them EOI invitation mail or any proof mail from skill select to show you are moving to Australia...and yes you have to select the country you are moving to in PCC..
5. 1st counter will check documents and give token no. then Counter A ...will take your biometrics and pic...counter B will again verufy your docs ...counter C ..they will give you 2 copies of PCC.

Yes, its not necessary they might conduct a PV and will hand over the PCC letter to you the same day and sometimes PV may happen. 

They guy at counter might ask you why you want pcc and show a proof ...so either be ready tpo convince him.. that its a standard document for applying for immigration or carry a mail printout..

don't worry ....as most of us work elsewhere and our passports are of our permanent address .... you can get it done from regional passport office if you have the address proofs.

Cheers


----------

